# USPS Grrrrr



## jeff (Feb 2, 2016)

I have tried three computers, two USPS accounts, four credit cards, and two paypal accounts and all I can get Click-n-Ship to tell me is: "Sorry, your transaction has been declined. Your transaction cannot be processed at this time with this payment type" I got 24 mugs labeled before it crapped out on me last night. Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Edgar (Feb 2, 2016)

Sounds like they are having a problem with a server update. 

I don't use Click & Ship any longer since USPS dropped the commercial bulk rate discount with their last rate increase. I now print shipping labels directly from my PayPal account. You get the full CBR discount & no extra fees. I will try to post info on that option sometime today because it's not quite as straightforward as Click & Ship.


----------



## scotian12 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Jeff...recently I have been getting hacking messages from brand name companies and I do not open them. Yesterday I got a message from USPS "Your delivery has failed because no person was present at your address". As I had no notice on my doorstep I wrote this off as spam and did not open the attachment. It may or may not be a coincidence with your message this morning.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## tjseagrove (Feb 2, 2016)

My poor mug...
38


----------



## hcpens (Feb 2, 2016)

OK, OK, just because you dropped all those mugs, you don't have to blame the USPS website.



NAW let's blame them, more fun.


----------



## tbroye (Feb 2, 2016)

He dropped them all right, and now calls them Kits or component sets.  Included in box is a bottle of CA


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 2, 2016)

Did you ever see the way he packages those things???  You could use it as a baseball and not break it. Now the mail service is another thing. They may just find a way.


----------



## tbroye (Feb 2, 2016)

I know they are packed properly to defy the USPS and their use of them as balls in their daily lunch time games.


----------



## Boss302 (Feb 2, 2016)

This is the backdoor to PayPal shipping:  www.paypal.com/shipnow  Just log into PayPal as you normally would then while you're logged in just type in the above URL and you'll go to the shipping page.


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 2, 2016)

I had that happen before Christmas as I attempted to ship 40 packages.  I ended up having to go to the PO and spend an hour....


----------

